# anyone know what this move is called?



## Hutton (Feb 19, 2011)

hello guys.

today i was in my MMA class. and i was sparing someone, and some how got caught into there full guard on ground. he locked his legs tight right my rib area and then reached and put his arms behind his legs and squoze dead tight whilst pushing his legs up. needless to say it was pretty painful and made me tap. i sorta felt abit sick after it was done but later on when someone fell into my full guard i did it too them.

anyway does anyone know what its called. the guy who did it dosent know what its called either


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

I dont know of a specific submission move that utilises this however a tight guard or a figure of four guard (doing what you would do with your legs in a triangle choke) can be painful and prevent you getting a full lungs worth of air. As uncomfortable as that can be you shouldnt really be tapping out to it.

I dont think this was a technical submission - more just a case of using brute force to submit an opponant.


----------



## Grantinerfe (Jun 8, 2011)

Hutton said:


> hello guys.
> 
> today i was in my MMA class. and i was sparing someone, and some how got caught into there full guard on ground. he locked his legs tight right my rib area and then reached and put his arms behind his legs and squoze dead tight whilst pushing his legs up. needless to say it was pretty painful and made me tap. i sorta felt abit sick after it was done but later on when someone fell into my full guard i did it too them.
> 
> anyway does anyone know what its called. the guy who did it dosent know what its called either


you should ask your instructor, but same as agentman here it doesn't ring any bells and it looks like a lot of strength involved.


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

I have no idea but it seems as though is brute strength and you tapped through pain. I would have tapped but a fighter wouldn't! I remember doing RNC in class and brig showed a way to get it by squeezing the blade of your forearm against their lips and chin, tight - hurt like hell. You lift your head to move and they slip in. We drilled it and the only guys that were actually squeezing hard were uche and another fighter! They were loving feeling their own teeth being squeezed into their lips and cheeks! they're different gravy and I doubt would ever tap to this move


----------



## TheOutlawConnor (Mar 13, 2011)

The move i think your on about is the scorpion cruch.

Here's a video of it..






Hope i helped!!


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

The video seems to have answered your question.

There are basically two kinds of submissions - those that if you dont tap out will leave you with either a broken limb (such as arm bars) or unconscious (like chokes) and those that are based on pain compliance (such as achilles locks and face bars). This is obviously the latter and it probably wouldnt work on most experienced fighters becuase they would just tough it out. The guy in the video says it himself that this wouldnt work on everybody.

Personally I wouldnt use this in mma because as soon as you go for this move you run the risk of opening yourself up to some ground and pound and frankly there are many, many more useful and effective submissions and transitions you could pull from this position.


----------



## joeedoom (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm gonna call this an uber-low percentage tee-pee.

Folowing along from above post, I have a 3rd hold type- A hook. Doesnt give the opponent a change to tap, insta-snap. ie; catch-wrestling keylock.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah scorpion crush or teepee...same thing in the camp I was taught at - it is amazing how many people do not know this move. I caught a lot of people out with this when I was first taught it...then they got onto it an no more


----------



## Levo (Aug 28, 2009)

Be very careful with this move, it may not hurt much when it's on but often the lower back mucles spasm when it's released and that can hurt a lot more than the actual squeeze.

Nathan


----------



## Hutton (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for the info guys. its just throws the air out of youre lungs i love it.


----------



## rabiddog (Jun 1, 2011)

Funnily enough someone tried this on me last week. He was at least 2 weight classes above me as well so his strength level couldn't be used as an excuse for it not working.

Basically, its the 1st time I've ever had it tried on me or seen it and my ribs hurt a little now but it seemed like a completely useless move as it seemed to do nothing and didn'tg make me feel like tapping. The only thing i would say about it is one of my ribs hurts a little since it but thats not really enough.

So I think I'm gonna pass on learning it.


----------



## neo2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,

Tee-pee, scorpion crush, Koala Crush, The Jackpot!! This particular move has many different names and CAN be very effective depending on how it is performed.

Me and my guys have been using this for years and it is very good at slowing the game down if not getting the tap.

We have found that if you pulse when you put it on it is 100% more effective, so on then off wait till uke relaxes then on again then off etc etc. As mentioned above the pain once this is released is often more then when caught in the hold!

ooosssss


----------

